# Signature?



## Zspy1985 (Jan 20, 2016)

Where would I find how to add a signature?


----------



## Terry385 (Jan 20, 2016)

put your mouse over your name on page box drops down look their


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

by clicking your name and going to "signature" you can edit yours or should be able too

I've taken the liberty to moving your thread to our support area
Please use this area for website inquiries and keep our growing areas dedicated to growing

In the support area please check my pinned post at the top titled
Riu basic website functions and FAQ
It's a huge tutorial with everything you will need to know about our website

Welcome to Riu


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 20, 2016)

Terry385 said:


> put your mouse over your name on page box drops down look their
> View attachment 3589579


Nothing is there  

Thanks Sunni! Also how do I edit a post thats been posted already? I need to fix some images in my grow journal.


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

Zspy1985 said:


> Nothing is there
> 
> Thanks Sunni! Also how do I edit a post thats been posted already? I need to fix some images in my grow journal.


If your signature option isn't there yet
It's cause we restrict members on certain features until you are a more active user or "established" user 

Use the forum more and it will eventually show up 

What do you need to edit after a certain time period users can no longer edit
I believe it's been switched to 12 hours after the new software update 
It was 72 hours prior I'm not sure why xenforo changed it 

If you can tell me what you want changed 
I'll fix it for you

If you just want to update the journal itself just post in the reply box and make a new comment in the journal that's how folks update here


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> If your signature option isn't there yet
> It's cause we restrict members on certain features until you are a more active user or "established" user
> 
> Use the forum more and it will eventually show up
> ...


Cool thanks. I'll keep that that time frame in mind and make sure to proofread more.

On this page: https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-first-auto-grow-4x4-tent-in-garage-3-strains-of-9-seeds.895517/

Post number 2 has 3 images and should have been the following:

http://imageshack.com/a/img908/2283/YQAmOO.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img911/108/xslRjf.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img633/3534/G2Arwz.jpg

I made the mistake to start using Imageshack for my photos after finally giving up and finding out its easy uploading to RIU ....lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh ya that's a problem

Don't use those other photo imaging places on here I can't remember which one it is but one them actually has ads and pop up ads and porn ads that infect people's computers 

I'll switch it out tomorrow for you when I'm on my computer I'm currently on mobile


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> Oh ya that's a problem
> 
> Don't use those other photo imaging places on here I can't remember which one it is but one them actually has ads and pop up ads and porn ads that infect people's computers
> 
> I'll switch it out tomorrow for you when I'm on my computer I'm currently on mobile


I have like 30 something photos on Imageshack 

I figured I couldn't post images as well seeing as I was a new member. I apologize and thank you tremendously!


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

okie dude, its been fixed. 
not sure why you couldnt post photos as a new member that should still be allowed, ill check into that
thanks for your inquiries if you need anymore help just holler in the support forum


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 20, 2016)

also keep in mind signatures dont seem to show up on mobile,no idea why.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 20, 2016)

sigs dont show on mobile?

like on a celly, i swap out phomes all the time, never head that. but i do have to turn my phone sideways to view them


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> sigs dont show on mobile?
> 
> like on a celly, i swap out phomes all the time, never head that. but i do have to turn my phone sideways to view them


on SOME. they dont show

i like when users try to help members in support, it shows great attitude and forum help, but at the same time
it can be hard on the OP who just wants a legitimate answer, an admin or mod who can look at the user accounts data and information is always the best person for the job because we are correct in understanding user groups
users often throw out information thats misinformation or information thats not available to the OPs user group which can make it more frustrating on the OP


----------



## Resinhound (Jan 20, 2016)

I just thought it might have been that he was on mobile and cant see.My bad,btw my phone isnt ancient or anything and one of the more popular samsung phones...seems like it might be kinda a wide spread thing.


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> I just thought it might have been that he was on mobile and cant see.My bad,btw my phone isnt ancient or anything and one of the more popular samsung phones...seems like it might be kinda a wide spread thing.


but hes not asking where the signatures are, he was asking where he can go to change , make or edit one so its actually a different answer than the one you provided. 

so far just about every phone model is a bit different on rollitup for whatever reason, it has nothing to do with your phone being new or ancient

signatures dont show up on posts during most mobiles in order to make the webpages less cluttered or more smooth.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> sigs dont show on mobile?
> 
> like on a celly, i swap out phomes all the time, never head that. but i do have to turn my phone sideways to view them


Thank you so much to all of you! Like really! I have never been on a forum like this one thats as helpful.. Gaming forums is a different story. Elitist jerks sometimes.

As for the phone sideways to view the signature? Thank you for that info!

I just assumed I couldn't post pictures until after 10 posts like some forums so I just cut RIU from the picture thinking it would be easier and backed up for my self.


----------



## Zspy1985 (Jan 20, 2016)

Checked my Alarts after signing in and this was what greeted me:

*"Welcome To Rollitup*
You have been a member for at least 48 hours and three different users have liked something you wrote. You can now do a lot more things on the site."

Sweet! I noticed there are achievements that I can obtain so I'll check that out when I get a chance.


----------



## guido420 (Mar 6, 2016)

How do we upload signature graphics without linking? Or where on RIU do I put it to grab a URL?


----------



## sunni (Mar 6, 2016)

guido420 said:


> How do we upload signature graphics without linking? Or where on RIU do I put it to grab a URL?


a photo you mean?
its the same way youd insert a photo onto the forum, the photo must be url inserted on signatures it cannot be uploaded.
you can read a guide on how to insert photos in my thread click the "new to rollitup click here" in my signature


----------



## guido420 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanx. Will check it out.


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 19, 2021)

how many posts do you need to obtain these special rights?


----------

